# OGF LaDue Outing ?



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F Hey, when is that "LaDue OGF Outing" supposed to be? Last I heard, it was being planned for Feb. 5th - but with the "Wellington OGF Outing" scheduled for that Date, was another Date selected? I lost my bearings on that Outing... Help!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I kinda gave up on it, there wasn't really enough people interested to organize something. 80 people at Wingfoot, 70 at Wellington and maybe 15 for Ladue. 

If there's more intrest I think a White Perch tourney would be fun. The lake is full of em and they're a nuisance species. Most White Perch wins! There's 10" of ice out there, so it's not too late. If I could get at least 20-30 people commited I'd try to make it happen.

Perhaps the 12th or 19th of Feb as possible dates?? When's the big Mosquito tournament?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

**skeeter tourney is the 12th**


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

So many places to fish.......so little time............


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I would be game, and I'm sure I could get one or two of my friends to come (one for sure.) Problem is, we don't have a shanty or vex!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> I kinda gave up on it, there wasn't really enough people interested to organize something. 80 people at Wingfoot, 70 at Wellington and maybe 15 for Ladue.
> 
> If there's more intrest I think a White Perch tourney would be fun. The lake is full of em and they're a nuisance species. Most White Perch wins! There's 10" of ice out there, so it's not too late. If I could get at least 20-30 people commited I'd try to make it happen.
> 
> Perhaps the 12th or 19th of Feb as possible dates?? When's the big Mosquito tournament?


:F I'm game for that! I love eating those little _______. I think the 19th is free of Tourney's. If you decide to hold it then: I will have an "Open Seat" in a heated Shanty with use of Rods and Reels and Tackle (if needed). Also the use of my Vexilar Flasher if that person does not have one of their own. Male or Female (Non-Smoker preferred).


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

i'm in to Jeff


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

I'm in also!

Tom


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

If the date don't conflict with any of my doctor,dental or hospital appts. I would be interested. If a newbie wanted to partner up with me to learn basics of icefishing that would be fine too.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm in....hope the ice lasts.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok....

Well lets shoot for the 19th of February. White Perch tournament on the North end Ladue. More details will be added as more people commit. Kinda shooting for a plain jane type of event, no trophys, no donuts, no early start time (10ish) Maybe $4.00 entry fee, most White Perch wins and a $1.00 BIG White Perch pot...

I'll be donating my catch to Jigging Jim


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

what time A.M or P.M.? I would like to make this one also if the ice is good.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> Ok....
> 
> Well lets shoot for the 19th of February. White Perch tournament on the North end Ladue. More details will be added as more people commit. Kinda shooting for a plain jane type of event, no trophys, no donuts, no early start time (10ish) Maybe $4.00 entry fee, most White Perch wins and a $1.00 BIG White Perch pot...
> 
> I'll be donating my catch to Jigging Jim


He-he.... Cool!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

eyecatchum2 said:


> what time A.M or P.M.? I would like to make this one also if the ice is good.


I'm thinking mid morning.. 10-3... It's a pretty short pull to the fish out there.


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm in...Great idea! :Banane49::Banane49::Banane49::Banane49::Banane49::Banane49::Banane49::Banane49:


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Once I get enough commited, I'll start an official looking list!


----------



## jaysin05 (Sep 12, 2010)

whjr15 said:


> I would be game, and I'm sure I could get one or two of my friends to come (one for sure.) Problem is, we don't have a shanty or vex!



I'm guessing you meant me by "one for sure". hahaha. i never pass down a chance to fish.!#:F:F:F:F:F:F


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

i am in and maybe a few more of my buddies. That would be a total of 4, me plus 3


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Keep everyone updated how a list is going. I haven't missed an ice outing and hate to start now. I'm liking the later start. Not leaving the house at 4am sounds exciting. Who knows maybe I can catch them.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Like Quack, haven't missed one yet -- I'll be there.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll bump this as much as I can get away with, I might need some help 

Unfortunately there's a thread in the lounge about how the ice season is going to end next week  Suuuuuure it is.


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

count me in they all have been fun. thanks Perchy for the blue gill


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

walleyehunter said:


> count me in they all have been fun. thanks Perchy for the blue gill


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok, Here's the plans...

February 19th Ladue White Perch Ice Tournament

Here's the rules...

MOST WHITE PERCH WINS!
-$5 entry - $4 goes to Winners pool and $1 will go toward big White Perch
-Meeting at the Washington St. Boathouse sign-ins from 9-9:45 and we'll start dragging out shortly after. 
-Hours will be 10-3:30 and I think a nice central location on the ice will be a nice place to do the weigh-in (fish count)
-Payback will be determined based on number of actual entrants, but big fish will 100%

Here's the list of people who have commited on this thread so far...

1. Parmabass
2. Whjr15 (+2?)
3. Jigging Jim
4. Sliderville
5. mbass8dor
6. Papaperch
7. EJH (+1)
8. eyecatchum2
9. Jaysin05
10. JeffyV10 (+3?)
11. Quackpot
12. Walleyehunter
13. Darris
14. Mrphish 
15. Iceberg
16. Bobberhead2 & son
17. Snag
18. Westbranchjoe (+)
19. Johnboy11171
20. MATTY ICE (Peple)
21. Chris311 (+)
22. Uncle Al


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Add Darris to the list he is with me on weekends.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F I still have an "Open Seat" available! Please refer to (Post #6) on this Thread... Thank you. :F


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> :F I still have an "Open Seat" available! Please refer to (Post #6) on this Thread... Thank you. :F


hey Jim I would like to take you up on the open seat.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jeffyV10 said:


> hey Jim I would like to take you up on the open seat.


Okay, "JeffyV10" - it's yours... My "Open Seat" has been filled for this Tourney.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Bringing at least one buddy


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Parma.......Put ME and Iceberg on your magic list......Gotta support the efforts of our local guy....Besides, gotta be more fun than "dink's" at OSP....except at early ice and no where else to go....You well know about that. Well, with the 2 of us signing up (brings the total to 16) and if the ? climb aboard that should make 21....so if we hit it right....we'll be over half the way to 40 and that ain't bad.... Thanks for gettin this goin...jON sR. PS. Might even have some others up my sleeve..........


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

It will be nice to see both of you again. I looked up today on how to get there.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It will be a great day - with great temps...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Will do Jon! I only fished OSP once this season and that was plenty 

Now all we need is the temporary warm up to thaw out the parking lots! A few days of warmer weather should help out!


----------



## bobberhead2 (Mar 14, 2010)

Put myself an my son down, that adds 2 more thanks


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Going to check with my dad tonight and see what he wants to do. I should be able to make it and may have 3 others with me (need to run it by them). I will give you a definite by Monday I hope. 

Joe


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Where do we get bait in that area, Mark's?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,ll be there as long as it doesn,t rain...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Bait...

Depends on which direction you're coming from. Marks or One Stop will both be happy to get your business I'm sure. I'm trying to make this as simple as possible, meet in the parking lot, pay a small fee, start the pull out then weigh-in (fish count) on a central location on the ice to maximize the fishing time. I didn't want to meet at a bait shop too far away from the lake.

Hopefully the weather cooperates, I've seen upper 40's in the 7 day, but as we all know that can and usually change daily. Last time I was out there the ice was nearly a foot with 9" or so of nice, hard clear ice. Hopefully this warm up will help clear the auxillary parking lot and melt some of the snow on the ice. The pulls out lately haven't been the most fun, BUT luckily the White Perch are all over the place...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> Bait...
> 
> Depends on which direction you're coming from. Marks or One Stop will both be happy to get your business I'm sure. I'm trying to make this as simple as possible, meet in the parking lot, pay a small fee, start the pull out then weigh-in (fish count) on a central location on the ice to maximize the fishing time. I didn't want to meet at a bait shop too far away from the lake.
> 
> Hopefully the weather cooperates, I've seen upper 40's in the 7 day, but as we all know that can and usually change daily. Last time I was out there the ice was nearly a foot with 9" or so of nice, hard clear ice. Hopefully this warm up will help clear the auxillary parking lot and melt some of the snow on the ice. The pulls out lately haven't been the most fun, BUT luckily the White Perch are all over the place...


From "giving up" - to having a Gathering.... Admit it, ParmaBass - I have inspired you!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Maybe next year this will become the "Jigging Jim Invitational"!!! 

I've been trying to get something like this organized out there the last couple years to help get rid of a few hundred of the "delicious" )) little nuisance species, but it's never happened! Hopefully Mother Nature allows it to happen this year!

Inspiration....


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

count me in as long as there isnt 7" of snow in the parking lot.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> Maybe next year this will become the "Jigging Jim Invitational"!!!
> 
> I've been trying to get something like this organized out there the last couple years to help get rid of a few hundred of the "delicious" )) little nuisance species, but it's never happened! Hopefully Mother Nature allows it to happen this year!
> 
> Inspiration....


Sure is a lot of hatred for those White Perch! They are the Rodney Dangerfield Fish - They get no respect!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

You should be fine Peple! Should be smooth sailing after a few days in the 40's, night time lows are still looking promising too!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm ready can we use tip ups?


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

im in plus 2 others


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i,ll swing by there after work this week and chk on the conditions, i can come from solon out 422 and give it a look, it probaly will be sloppy but still safe...


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

get your bait at the one stop fishing shop 1/2 mile from the ramp


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Me and Jaysin05 are in for sure, possibly another once he finds out if he has to work Saturday or not.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Never fished it before but I'd like to give it a try. Count me in if I'm not too late.

Thanks


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Not too late! 

Thanks Snag for the offer, if it's not out of your way I appreciate the help. 
I'm almost positive 12" of ice isn't going to melt, but hoping the shore ice doesn't get hit too hard by this warm-up. Might need a long plank OR a nice pair of waders 

SURE John, bring 6 tip-ups if ya want, I'd like to see you running around out there.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Perchy is out -- I don't have anyone to watch the dog...


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Perchy with that home you have you have room for a dog. Just kidding what kind of dog you got? I'm ready for one more time on the ice.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

50's the next couple days then back to Winter for the weekend (as of tonight anyways)... Still confident the lake will be fine, just keeping the fingers crossed for the shore ice!

I'm gonna try to get a closer look and I believe I Snag said he was going to check on it Friday afternoon (thanks again)...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> 50's the next couple days then back to Winter for the weekend (as of tonight anyways)... Still confident the lake will be fine, just keeping the fingers crossed for the shore ice!
> 
> I'm gonna try to get a closer look and I believe I Snag said he was going to check on it Friday afternoon (thanks again)...


I might fish it on Thursday. Don't forget your Ice Cleats on Saturday!


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Jim I am not able to make this one so you still have an open seat for this weekend


Thanks for the offer


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jeffyV10 said:


> Jim I am not able to make this one so you still have an open seat for this weekend
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer


Okay Jeff. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F I have an "Open Seat" availble for this LaDue Gathering. Please refer to "post #6" on this Thread.... Newbies welcome!


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a small 20 ft extension ladder that I can bring to get us past the shore if you think it will help. Let me know and I will load it on the truck.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

GREAT! That would be sweet, I've actually been sending out some feeler text messages tonight looking for someone with a long board or a ladder.

Hopefully we wont need it, but if it's not too much of a hassle please bring it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

on my way home tommorrow (THURS) morning i,m going to swing by la due for a look at the shore ice. then again on friday.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

if fishing is good i may stay later after the weigh in if anyone wants to join


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

No hassle at all, consider it done. I wanna FISH!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

There was some ice fishing activity on Ladue Weds 2/16... Valley Rd., Boathouse & East of St Rt 44.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I went to the LaDue Boathouse this afternoon. Ice was a little soft at the shore with cracks. Has a little water on the ice. Actually pretty good shape. There was a Shanty out there. I didn't bother fishing there today.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Welp... I think we'll be fine Saturday, especially with a 20' ladder to assist us. 

I'm gonna check back in periodically, waiting to see what Snag saw today. Got a report today that the shore ice wasn't too bad yet. 

Here's more details on how it's gonna be set-up...

1. Registration will start at 9:00am and we'll start the walk out at 10:00am
-I'll be near a black Jeep Liberty to accept fees. My helper will be dressed like an elf!
2. Everyone planning on fishing the "tournament" will need their own bucket.
3. Fishing time will begin around 10:00am and end at 4:00pm
4. Check-in will happen at a central location on the ice.
-I have a feeling most will be fishing relatively close to where the check in will be held.
5. MOST white Perch wins.
6. $5.00 entry fee ($4.00 goes towards MOST and $1 will go towards BIG White Perch)
7. Payout will be based on number on entrees, everyone will know the payout before we head out.
8. Ohio fishing laws in effect  2 rods and I believe it's 6 tip-ups if you choose.
9. Please no cheating 
10. Have fun! White Perch are considered a nuisance species, this will hopefully help get rid of a few! I'm told they taste OK if you ice keep them COLD as soon as you catch them. Small ones make good cutbait too I'm told.

Only advice I can give anyone is these fish are typically really aggressive, so if you have electronics and see all kinds of eratic movements below you, chances are pretty good that they're White Perch. In the Summer months they tend to LOVE night crawlers, I've yet to try crawlers through the ice, but have a feeling I'll have some with me Saturday 

Hope there's still a good turnout! I'm sure the main lake ice will be fine, and as mentioned above, a 20' ladder will make getting on the good ice easy, IF it does take a hit tomorrow.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> if fishing is good i may stay later after the weigh in if anyone wants to join


SURE... I'm prolly gonna stay later even if the fishing sucks!  This might be it!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

ParmaBass said:


> SURE... I'm prolly gonna stay later even if the fishing sucks!  This might be it!


I'm probably going to stay also.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I will stay later also. But someone is going to have to volunteer to listen to my many " old man " stories. Ear plugs optional equipment ;-)


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i stopped by this morning b4 the warm up but i was surprised it looked better than i thought it would, a good shore by the ramp area lots of packed down snow from foot traffic,some water on ice but nothing i haven,t been on before,hope to get out there friday afternoon and get another look and will post later...


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

Just got my new artic armour suit from Mark's. Gonna try LaDue with you all, hopefully only gonna use the waterproof, windproof, insulated portion of this fantastic suit.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

ParmaBass, is the registration taking place at the boat ramp? Hope to make it Saturday.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Parma I am still up in the air for Saturday. I have had a death in the family (a distant relation of mine but I need to be there for the more immediate family) and I am awaiting a date and time for calling hours. Hopefully I can be on the ice.

Joe


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Joe....Sorry to hear of the loss. When you called and said it probably would work out for your bunch ( before the loss) I was really glad for you....because of your high degree of intrest in ice fishing and hitting some new places.....I really enjoy talking to you......Really am in hopes that it works out where you can make this one......Might be close to the last for the season..........If not, God Bless to you and the family and I'll get in touch with you soon........jON sR.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that, if you can make it great, but take care of your family first..

Yes, I'll be parked as close to the boat launch as possible. I'll be near a black Jeep Liberty. Forgot to mention that, I'll add it to the "rules" too.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

unless I get shafted by work me plus one will be there.Anybody who knows that lake konws it's FILLED with white perch,got one 17 inches about seven years ago in the early spring while trolling for walleye.It hit a seven inch rapalla!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

so far i plan of fishing night crawlers and 7 in rapalas through the ice. it will be nice to meet some new guys...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A few guys fishing Thursday 2/18. 1 shanty from the boathouse & 1 guy north of the big island.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Well im not sure if i am going to make this. I am going to try But we are currently down 3 cars and our basement flooded the other day with 2 inches of water. we still have a lot of cleaning to do. the past 2 weeks have been a living heck. Ill be bald be for u know.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i just bought a new attractor. it's this bright white light you stick down the hole and rattles. anyone wanting to fish by me is welcome


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> i just bought a new attractor. it's this bright white light you stick down the hole and rattles. anyone wanting to fish by me is welcome


WOW! You're fishing with Nightcrawlers a 7" Rapala AND you have a White Perch caller? Looks like we should just give you the money now and cancel the event??!! Don't forget to wear your elf suit Johnny.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

how bout the ice?I heard it looked good yesterday how bad is the shoreline after today?I plan on walking a country mile from the ramp to get to my spot so I'm hoping the ice is plenty good!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm sure the ice will be fine, slippery, but fine. Snag said he's gonna check it out again today. I got a report this morning that the shore ice was taking a small hit, but as long as we have a ladder we'll be fine. 

Just read on here yesterday there was 14" of ice, that's gonna take a while to go away. Everyone bring your CLEATS!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Parking for tommorow...

The lower lot only has enough room for probably 12-15 neatly parked cars, so if it's full there's a huge upper lot that'll hold more than enough. Since all the snow on the ground is gone, I'd drive down to the lakes edge, unload and then park to avoid ripping the bottom of your sled (if you're bringing one). Looks like it's supposed to be in the upper 30's and sunny, so it should be a nice comfortable day on the ice.

I'm planning on getting there around 8:45


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Is there a place close by to get bait in the morning? Thanks


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

well i didn,t make it out there today like i wanted, grandson got strep throat so he was out of school and a lot of shuffleing around with his brother, did get by wb at the west ramp two guys way out by goose island shore line crappy didn,t see where they got on. i,m still in for ladue and a fellow ogfer from work is coming also( trollbilly) he dosen,t go on line much, wb bob knows him he,s one of them cleveland guys lol.... at wb the ice on the east side was black ice and the west side was white ice, weird looking..


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Right at the corner of RT 44 and Washington St. there is a bait shop called "One Stop", it's a small red building. It's across the street from a bar called the Auburn Inn. If you turn right from 44 onto Washington St, the lake is about a mile straight ahead.

Thanks anyway Snag.. We have a large pond on the property where I work, there was only about a foot of shoreline ice gone, the ladder will be a hot set-up!

I'll be there plenty early and plan on hiking out and drilling a few holes just to re-assure everyone. But I'd suspect there's still plenty of safe ice left.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I have never used a ladder to get on the ice. Do you lay a board on it? We just use boards in this area.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've always just walked on the sides of the ladder while it layed on the ground. Waders work well too, I'll probably be wearing mine.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

If anyone is not feeling comfortable or in doubt just use your better judgement. 

The bait shop opens at 7am and I trust he'll give you an accurate ice report. The baitshop number is * (440) 834-2248*. Like I said, he opens at 7am please call if you're in doubt. Otherwise I plan on getting there around 8:15ish and venturing out and drilling test holes.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

ok I'm in told the boy's at work to go it without me!Got all my stuff together.....7"rapala...crawlers....white perch caller.....Oh and a secret little weapon all to myself!Hope to meet alot of ya'all tomorrow!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

westbranchbob said:


> ok I'm in told the boy's at work to go it without me!Got all my stuff together.....7"rapala...crawlers....white perch caller.....Oh and a secret little weapon all to myself!Hope to meet alot of ya'all tomorrow!


I use a Manual Perch Caller... "Here Perchy, Perchy!"


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Well guys.. Hate to do it, but.... I just got word that there's a 6-8' gap in the shore ice. Too many variables involved and I don't want anyone going for a swim, So I'm gonna CANCEL the event.

I've crossed many gaps, but not one that's 8', probably even further depending on how far you have to go to get to the "good" ice. Sucks, but better safe than sorry. Just not worth it for a few bucks.

I hope everyone that planned to attend checked this again before the left, if not I appologize. It appears these last two days hit the ice harder than I expected.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know so early. For being one of the long distance guys it means alot. Is there any place to catch them from the bank? I will still come and check it out.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Aw man total bummer!Glad I checked trhis before I left!Hey Snag if you read this before 9 hit my cell gonna check and see if I can get on Dad's lake!might be able to walk off the dock,might be only safe ice we can get on!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

bummer is right, I was really looking forward to this event.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the early notice! 70+ mile drive for me.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Janurary 14th 2012 SAME RULES APPLY (unless that damn Mayan calender is correct)


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

if the Myans were so good at prdicting the future.....why didn't they see they're own demise coming?TIME TO GO FISHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

i just want to thank quackpot again for texting me early Saturday morning to let me know the event was called off. i do not have the internet at home. that was a bummer not being able to fish but better safe than sorry like paramabass said. Larry


----------

